# Outdoor Shower



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thinking about building a small outdoor shower stall with a plastic tub on top for rain water collection. What kind of shower head do you get for those? I've looked up the 'pull chain' type and they're too pricey for us ($169 +) Anything else as an option?


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

If you have the tools and knowledge you could build one yourself to save some money.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe you could re-purpose an old lawn sprinkler? Or a new cheap one.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Amazon has them for $24.

http://www.amazon.com/Ez-Flo-10789-Self-Closing-Shower-COnstructiOn/dp/B005DN8UK6


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well for that matter we could tip over a bucket, but I just thought it would be nice to have some comforts....like a shower head, lol.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Well for that matter we could tip over a bucket, but I just thought it would be nice to have some comforts....like a shower head, lol.


With apologies to Jeff Foxworthy.
You might be a prepper if you think of a shower head as a comfort item. 
There have been times in my life I didn't have one and it was inconvenient for sure.
Attach a plastic water bottle to the pipe and poke holes in it and you have a DIY shower for free.
Poke big holes on one side and small holes on the other and you will have an adjustable shower head.


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

You can get RV shower heads (one brand is Camco available on Amazon) that have an on/off switch so you can turn it off while shampooing/soaping up (gotta save water in the RV when you only have a 6-gallon water heater!). That with the flexible hose that you can buy to go with it to make it a hand-held would be your best bet. Cheap (around 22.00 for both on Amazon), cheap enough to even have a spare or two, durable, and would save water.


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

The rv shower heads with the hose is what I used when I made one. It was simple and it worked well. we had a 5gal bucket with a spigot on the bottom. tool the spigot off and screwed in a male to female connector ans attached the other end to the hose.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought a solar shower a few years back. Its a heavy plastic bag that you fill and leave in the sun for a few hours. It has a spray spigot on the end and you just squeeze it and warm water comes out. It doesn't get hot hot but is better than a bum bath from a bucket!!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think even if you found a shower head you wouldn't get hardly any water through it without the pressure you get from having running water.

Would you have enough water to be able to take a shower? We don't have a water source nearby. We'll be taking sponge baths instead.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

mojo4 said:


> I bought a solar shower a few years back. Its a heavy plastic bag that you fill and leave in the sun for a few hours. It has a spray spigot on the end and you just squeeze it and warm water comes out. It doesn't get hot hot but is better than a bum bath from a bucket!!


We had one of those.
Took it camping and everyone laughed at me.
A few days later I could have charged them to use it.
No pressure but it did the job.


----------

